# Recommend me a digital camera, please :)



## DelfinoPie (Apr 6, 2007)

I feel crippled in the way of making picstorys because my sister (despite owning two digital SLR and one normal SLR cameras) stole my digital camera and took it to Wales in September.

...She has since lost the camera (in the ocean of all places) and rather than go to the trouble of getting her to buy me a new one which would probably end in it just not happening I am going to take a shortcut and just buy myself a new one.

SO, can anyone recommend me an awesome digital camera thats not too pricey but takes some decent photos?


----------



## Cancer (Apr 6, 2007)

Make sure you at least send her a bill.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 6, 2007)

how big do you want it to be?


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 6, 2007)

Quite compact but not tiny enough to lose. So I can take it out with me on nights out to clubs/bars etc and just keep it in my pocket when not in use.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 6, 2007)

Nikon Cool Pix L3


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Nikon Cool Pix L3



the L4 can be had for pretty cheap nowdays.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 6, 2007)

Just go Canon son


----------



## Kevan (Apr 6, 2007)

Panasonic DMZ-LZ5

Awesome features, small size...and most importantly:
*OPTICAL IMAGE STABILIZATION!!!!*

Under $300.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 7, 2007)

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/wbr...Name=dcc_DIDigitalCameras_style_pointandshoot

7.2mp is more than enough, nice big screen, and the very important lithium ion rechargeable battery. My wife has last year's model, and the pics are outstanding.


----------

